# Fighting Flat Stick



## Batleth (Sep 24, 2005)

Now that Sinawali Trade has closed it's doors, does anyone know where I could get a kamagong flat stick?


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Sep 26, 2005)

Batleth,

You can get some flat sticks or Garotes at www.pmasupplies.com. They have great products.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2005)

Kris Cutlery sells a garrote.

Lamont


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 26, 2005)

Batleth said:
			
		

> Now that Sinawali Trade has closed it's doors, does anyone know where I could get a kamagong flat stick?



when did they close their doors?

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 26, 2005)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> Batleth,
> 
> You can get some flat sticks or Garotes at www.pmasupplies.com. They have great products.



I thought they were a little pricey on their products and shipping.  But he products do look pretty good.

Mark


----------



## WT_ATL (Sep 26, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> I thought they were a little pricey on their products and shipping. But he products do look pretty good.
> 
> Mark


I had an opportunity to purchase some of their products this past August at the WFMAA Expo. One of the items was a Kamagong Garrote. Awesome piece! Definitly worth the money.

Winston Tamisin

Visit Us at: http://smakstiks.com


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 29, 2005)

WT_ATL said:
			
		

> I had an opportunity to purchase some of their products this past August at the WFMAA Expo. One of the items was a Kamagong Garrote. Awesome piece! Definitly worth the money.
> 
> Winston Tamisin
> 
> Visit Us at: http://smakstiks.com



By looking at the pictures on the website they looked to be very good products.  I was concerned with (at the time that I last checked) the products and the shipping from ordering the items direct from the Philippines.  My wife ordered me a sword from the Sinawali Trading Co. back in August (for my birthday present) and I thought it was a great price and I really liked it.  I guess since they have shut down I'll look more into pmasupplies in the future.

Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2005)

I have always been happy with
the products that I have bought
from Kris Cutlery! They definately
sell quality merchandise! Cecil
seems to really take care of his 
products and his customers!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## K Williams (Nov 21, 2016)

What are the current online shops that sell these? Anyone making composite garrotes?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindside (Nov 22, 2016)

Kris Cutlery:
Products

Bloodsport (KIL) but they appear to be out.
Products


----------



## Danny T (Nov 22, 2016)

Impact Weapons | Product Categories | Traditional Filipino Weapons


----------

